# Here's Gorbash



## AB^ (Nov 14, 2007)

I have been sharing a lot of pictures of my colombian so I figured I'd give Gorbash her shot in the spotlight :lol: 

so here she is


----------



## greentriple (Nov 14, 2007)

Very good looking Gu. Great face. How big our your enclosures? I like the bamboo lining and minimalist look to them.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 14, 2007)

are these recent pics or is Gorbash hibernating? Like the shots!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice pics, how big is the cage?


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 15, 2007)

AB,she looks really good,anh healthy.But you alwats seem to take really good care of your animals.Keep up the great work bro.


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ab forgot to ask how big and old is she,also were did you get her from.If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 15, 2007)

Good lookin lil girl btw does she have a regenerated tail?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 15, 2007)

She looks happy Kevin!!


----------



## dorton (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice looking girl.


----------



## AB^ (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments.


I got her last december from the EBV and her svl is in the 13-15" range im guessing. the cage is 6.5 x 2.5 x 2.5. she isnt hibernating but has been coming out less and less so she might be winding down a bit.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok, today I noticed Gorbash had a little bit of stuck shed on her toes which was a direct result of her substrate drying out as I have been pretty busy during the last couple weeks. So I decided to give her a good 20 minute soak to peel em off and moisten down her substrate while she was int he tub. Took the chance to get a few new pix...


----------



## striggs (Jan 1, 2008)

lookn good. kinda looks like my cage with a lil renovating. lol the cage does look huge. I guess it's because gorbash is little.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 1, 2008)

Striggs if I remember correctly I helped inspire your cage design on that other tegu website (AB^ aka Ameivaboy ) :wink: 
She might not be as big as yours but she's trying :? 
lol


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 1, 2008)

very nice cage setup!Where did you buy the bamboo from??

also she is a beauty!!!


----------



## striggs (Jan 1, 2008)

ohhhhhh ameivaboy, wassup?. everybody came over here & got mod status. damn i'm late. :lol:


----------



## AB^ (Jan 1, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> very nice cage setup!Where did you buy the bamboo from??
> 
> also she is a beauty!!!



Bamboo reed screening comes from home depot. it comes in 20' rolls that are 6' tall. though they are quite a pain in the ......
to cut to size.




> ohhhhhh ameivaboy, wassup?. everybody came over here & got mod status. xxxx i'm late.



Well it's nice to see you here striggs, I lost touch with a few people from the other site when I was banned. Hopefully we'll see more and more familiar faces


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

AB^ said:


> I lost touch with a few people from the other site when I was banned. Hopefully we'll see more and more familiar faces


I think most of the "pre-apocalypse" members have come over. Striggs is one of the last.

How's the bamboo holding up?? Didn't you build that in the summer??


----------



## striggs (Jan 1, 2008)

oh i c i can't say dam with an n on the end. my bad.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 2, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> AB^ said:
> 
> 
> > I lost touch with a few people from the other site when I was banned. Hopefully we'll see more and more familiar faces
> ...





Haha Pre-apocalypse.

Yea, I was exhiled a bit before the drama started going public. 8) 

I actually checked all the reed screening that is below substrate level when I was moistening down the substrate and all seems well. I thought it would have deteriorated more than it has by now but so far so good. I built the argentines cage in the summer and I beleive the colombians cage (which is practically the same) maybe early spring??
The reed screening in the colombians cage is taking more of a beating as she can actually climb on it. But still it doesnt look like it needs to be replaced any time soon.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 2, 2008)

hmm AB^ I did not know you were AmeviaBoy, man I am seeing you everywhere!!!lol


----------



## Aranha (Jan 8, 2008)

Ive noticed that alot of ppl dont have much stuff in their cages. Do i have too much?


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 8, 2008)

nice cage and lizard..


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

pretty girl..very nice setup!!!


----------



## DZLife (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, lotsa mods right now.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 21, 2008)

Aranha said:


> Ive noticed that alot of ppl dont have much stuff in their cages. Do i have too much?



Nah, you just have more natural stimulation, which is great.


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 21, 2008)

I like the name gorbash that's really cool and nice argentine B&W


----------



## jjollie (Jan 24, 2008)

good looken tegu and nice cage set up


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 24, 2008)

very nice tegu! ill have to see if i can find some of that bamboo for my cages. i have been wonderin where you get it  just never asked 



:app


----------

